# Course Review - NEW ZEALAND GC, Surrey



## Paul_Stewart (Mar 9, 2011)

NEW ZEALAND GOLF CLUB
West Byfleet, Surrey

Located close to West Byfleet GC, New Zealand is legendary for its old-fashioned beliefs in membership.   It is like stepping back 70 years in time when you drive though the modern electronic gates to a course and clubhouse that remains firmly entrenched in its historic past.

The course is a traditional Surrey layout, tree-lined with subtle rather than sloping greens and enough heather to keep Paul McCartney away from playing.  Most holes are straightaway with only the last two having any kind of significant dog-leg.

The length is 6.028 yards and a par of 68.  But you have to put that yardage into context.  That would translate to a 6,700 yard par 72 which would put it way past the likes of West Hill, Woking, Worplesdon and West Byfleet in terms of similar layouts.    

The first five holes are a loop that brings you back to the clubhouse.  Three 400-yard+ par 4's and a pair of medium par 3's form the quintet with the opening duo both exceeding 430 yards and requiring long and straight hitting from the outset.

From there, the course takes you away towards Woking with three holes located on the far side of a road.  A couple of short par 4's break up the long-hitting requirement and one of my pet loves on a course, a short 120-yard par 3 starts the back nine.

There are no massive elevation changes on the course and everything is there in front of you.  Lots of deep bunkers, heather bordering each fairway and enough trees either side to make a wild shot a probable lost one.

Two of the par 3s on the course exceed 200 yards and the par 68 is reached with only one par 5 on the course, albeit a definite birdie chance in the middle of the back nine.  

Getting to play New Zealand is not easy and after 25 years of driving past the entrance, the chance to finally enter its hallowed grounds was one long awaited.  And the course did not disappoint in any shape or form.  It's a tough test of golf and you will get found out if any part of your game is not on its top form which is golf should be.

But with all the new venues that have appeared in the past 20 years, with all the technological developments in the game, this is a refreshing return to how golf used to be and long may it continue.


----------



## MKDave (Mar 9, 2011)

Nicely done  Glad you enjoyed your round.


----------



## stef92 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm part of a society that visits every year, hopefully I will be able to get there this year!

Sounds excellent!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 9, 2011)

More info please.

Course condition?
Link to their website?
Photos?
Facilities (range/practice area)?
Bar?
Restaurant?
Good car parking?
Friendly?
Green fees?
Membership available/cost?
Would you go back?
Bookable tee times?
Busy/quiet?


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Mar 9, 2011)

Not really applicable BobMac.  They don't do green fees and their website has been intentionally "under construction" for years.


----------



## HRC99 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not really applicable BobMac.  They don't do green fees and their website has been intentionally "under construction" for years.
		
Click to expand...

The kind of place that would never have me!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 9, 2011)

Do they not have weird conditions on play, like no 4 balls?

You can book a society there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2011)

Played there many moons ago with my mums boss. Very traditionalist and it was something like foursomes preferred if possible very much like Rye. We played as a two and to be honest saw three other groups all the way round. The entrance is a black set of gates tucked away by a roundabout with the tiniest sign to say you are there. Old fashioned clubhouse with big comfy chairs. Course reminiscent of the famous Surrey W contingent Paul mentioned but I disagree and think it is a stiff test of 68 given the distance it is anyway. One of my favourite courses of all time and I'd relish a return visit


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 9, 2011)

Any idea why it's called New Zealand when it's in Surrey???


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2011)

Any idea why it's called New Zealand when it's in Surrey???
		
Click to expand...

Yep......the bloke who named it was a knob


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Mar 10, 2011)

Yep......the bloke who named it was a knob
		
Click to expand...


----------



## BROOKIE (Mar 10, 2011)

Only had "all blacks" caddies I was told..


----------



## Snelly (Mar 14, 2011)

I have played at New Zealand too and my impressions of it were not as favourable.

Whilst I loved the old fashioned stuffiness of the place, I found the course to be a bit "samey" with plenty of the par fours being remarkable for their similarity with each other.

Not a course I would dash back to but I enjoyed the experience of playing there.

I would rather go to the neighbouring courses, specifically West Hill and Worplesdon.  In my view, they are better in every sense.

Nice review though Paul.

Cheers,


Snelly.


----------



## sev112 (Mar 14, 2011)

Had cheap membership at West Hill 25 years ago when a student at Uni  - great course, never tire of it. Been back many times


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 22, 2016)

Bump


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 22, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Bump
		
Click to expand...

Kenny, why bump a 5 year old tread???


----------



## BrianM (Sep 22, 2016)

It's one of the courses for the forum meet next year, so probably bumped it so people can read the review of the course &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 22, 2016)

BrianM said:



			It's one of the courses for the forum meet next year, so probably bumped it so people can read the review of the course &#128077;&#127995;
		
Click to expand...

ah right, cheers.


----------



## massivebelterlad (Nov 7, 2016)

I got to play this course on Saturday with a society and what a treat it was. I thought the layout was superb with each hole having it's own amphitheatre. It is very punishing if you are wayward off the tee as heather is right on the edge of the fairway on most holes but if you can find the short grass you can score well as the greens are pretty fair.

 We had a 3 course carvery lunch after the round and I thought that was a real highlight as the standard of food was exceptional and they have their own brewed beers which are great too. I would certainly relish returning there next year.


----------

